# Love you...



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

My little man 23 months has been saying night night at bedtime for about two months now - last night for the first time this little voice said "Love you" and my heart melted!

Just wanted to share this with you!


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Beautiful    

Cindy


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

awww it's such an amazing feeling isn't it hun   

pam xx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Argggggggghhhhhhhh how lovely, bless his little heart


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Magical ... a moment you will treasure forever


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Awww Shivster....lovely....treasure that melting moment forever!  

When we tell Cutie we love him, he says 'yeah' but as yet has not said those magical words.  I'm sure when he does I'll be feeling just like you do!

Laine xx


----------



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

how lovely x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

How cute- enjoy it

i can wait either to hear it! (DD just tells you "mummy is the boss"  )


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

How adorable - the thing with kids is that they are so sincere and you know that they really mean it  

Kay xxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Thats wonderful!!

I get emails from my Dd telling me that, she does say "i love you" but I get told more in emails, shes learning to use the emails system..........she's 7!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Well i was so chuffed. He is nearly two and knows lots of words but not so many meanings! Yet as my Father in law said "He knows the context in which it's said; and there are many adults who don't really know the meaning of I love you" 
We sing that silly Barney song "I love you, you love me, we're a happy family, with a great big hug and a kiss from me to you, wont you say you love me too" all the time. I'm a very gooey person!


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Aww how sweet.

Pinky is 17 months and coming out with new words everyday. One of her teddys says I love you when you press its tummy and she says I ee ya. So now I say that to her andshe says it back, sooooooooooooooooo cutex

PBMx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi ya

My DD now says it, i said to her that Daddy cuddles her cos he loves her ect and now she says when you ask her why mummy/daddy/our DS kiss/cuddle her she says "cos you/he uuuvvvess me" and then gives a little giggle! and then i say when do you kiss/cuddle and she says "cos i uuuuuvvvvvvvesssss you" its lush!

xxx


----------

